
A way to manage modules for Deno - ramirez001
https://github.com/crewdevio/Trex
======
ramirez001
it's have been weeks when I started to learn Deno, when my team started to
work in the Trex project.

there are many people still want to a package manager for deno and I think
deno doesn't need one, but sometimes we need an auto-completation and when you
use deno at first time, before caching the module there's no auto-completation
of words of a module.

Trex has a new release to help with that: Use Trex

Trex is a way more easy to use the Import Maps

This tool also support install modules from:

Deno.land Nest.land denodpkg an you can install custom modules from any url
You can see all the new features in the Trex documentation

